#ayatana 2010-04-26
<vish> tedg: https://twitter.com/_Everaldo/statuses/12877056158  ;)
<tedg> vish: Sweet!
#ayatana 2010-04-27
<djsiegel1> seb128: ok, cool
<djsiegel1> seb128: actually I need to do other work lol
<seb128> djsiegel1, cycling through active dialogs would work too yes
<seb128> djsiegel1, no hurry for that discussion
<seb128> I just don't want that to slip through for cycles though
<djsiegel1> seb128: no there is a hurry because it came up in user testing
<seb128> because you guys are going to be adding lot of noise soon
<seb128> you want to remove lot of icons
<djsiegel1> right
<seb128> like copies, cd recording, etc
<djsiegel1> and you want a way to say "I am done interacting with this service"
<djsiegel1> "background it"
<seb128> it means on a desktop with 2 active dialogs + 1 cd recording + empathy + rhythmbox you would have a 5 tasks cycle for 2 active tasks
<seb128> yes
<djsiegel1> seb128: why not use workspaces?
<djsiegel1> I put the "unimportant windows" in a separate space
<seb128> I've 8 of those ;-)
<djsiegel1> seb128: so, why doesn't that work for you
<djsiegel1> just too hard to manage?
<seb128> well let's say I like to have those infos handy and be able to get them on screen without switching context
<seb128> changing workspace is an switching context for me
<seb128> I tend to organize my workspaces by activities
<seb128> but anyway I think most non geek users don't use workspace
<seb128> so we ought to do something about the tasks handle on one workspace case for those
<seb128> handle -> handling
<proppy> Hi, didn't know there was an #ayatana channel :)
#ayatana 2010-04-28
<kklimonda> hmm.. has anyone actually tested vala bindings that are generated in dbusmenu? they don't make much sense.. ;)
<kklimonda> ugh, I've hacked appindicator vala bindings..
<kklimonda> and "hacked" is just the right word for that ;)
<kklimonda> any good reason for AppIndicator.menu property being readonly and the string type when both _set_menu and _get_menu take and return GtkMenu ? same with status - it's a string but _set_status and _get_status operate on AppIndicatorStatus type..
#ayatana 2010-04-29
<MarcSpitz> Hi, in Karmic I managed to edit indicator-applet to make it show my real name on the gnome-panel. It was quite an easy patch at the time. But I wasn't able to reproduce this behaviour in Lucid.
<MarcSpitz> Can someone help me with this matter ?
<MarcSpitz> (it currently displays my username)
<MarcSpitz> Okay folks, someone in #ubuntu-devel told where i could make my changes, cya
<hyperair> does anyone else here find it... inconsistent, that application indicators have so much padding, but panel applets don't?
<hyperair> at least it looks pretty damn weird on my system.
<jcastro> you mean the panel applets in the notification area?
#ayatana 2010-04-30
<qense> tedg: There is this bug report that says that if an application using KNotify is running the Application Indicators will disappear after a while. Do you have any idea how such a thing could happen?
<qense> It's bug #568262
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568262 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "programs disappear from the applet (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568262
<tedg> qense: No, that seems a little crazy.
<qense> Yeah, that's what I thought.
<qense> But the reporter did confirm that not running a KNotify user did make the problem go away.
<qense> The last comments seem to be unrelated to the bug.
<tedg> qense: So they're running GNOME and KNotify?
<tedg> They must be fighting over the dbus name...
<qense> They're running an application that implements KNotify and therefore should have the advantage of a natively drawn Indicator.
<qense> Quassel
<qense> e.g.
<tedg> Ah, okay.  I thought they were running the KDE display component.
<qense> Could it be possible that Quassel launches the KNotify daemon?
<qense> Take a look at the XSession errors file!
<qense> "knotify(2798) NotifyByPopup::slotServiceOwnerChanged: "org.freedesktop.Notifications" "" "_""
<tedg> qense: In theory, it shouldn't.  As it should start notify OSD.
<qense> The line before that: "kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/knotify4"
<tedg> Hmm, we might need to ask agateau about this one.  I'm not sure what's going on there.
<tedg> He's unfortunately off this week.
<qense> tedg: The AppInd equivalent for KDE is called KDE StatusNotifier?
<tedg> qense: That's the API... I'm not sure how it all connects together.  I think that it might all be in Plasma
<tedg> I think that Plasma does all the display.
<qense> but KNotify is the just for the notification bubbles?
<qense> Everything's Plasma in KDE.
<tedg> Yeah, so I wonder if notify-osd isn't installed?
<qense> But how could notification bubbles disrupt the Application Indicators?
<tedg> Not sure.  My guess is that it cause Quassel to do something silly like look for the KDE implementation, which is causing a bug in AppIndicators.
<tedg> It's basically sending something we don't understand and error out.
<tedg> (which, of course, is an error -- even if it's a hard to reproduce one)
<qense> tedg: We'll ask agateau once he shows up again.
<tedg> qense: We're sprinting next week, so ping me and I'll throw something at him :)
<qense> will do!
<Omega> Activity!
<Nafai> So a indicator design question
<Nafai> I want to write something that uses the messaging indicator, but it's a little unorthodox, and I was wondering the opinion
<Nafai> I want to write a little application that will randomly display affirmations or whatever (able to be set by the user)
<Nafai> I've done this in the past, with windows popping up reminding me of things like "Remember, take a break, stretch, and get a drink of water" or stuff like that
<Nafai> but I don't want it to be so intrusive
<Nafai> so an indicator would fit, but a new indicator seems like a waste of space
<Nafai> so I thought it would fit in the messaging, but it's not really a message from another person the way the others (email, IM, twitter, etc) are
<Nafai> would that be too weird?
<Nafai> (personal project, btw)
<DanRabbit_> Nafai: I would think it would be better to just do a nice notify-send and leave it at that
<DanRabbit_> I don't know that it would be necessary to take up space in the panel for this or that would ever want to read these more than in passing.
<Nafai> hrm
<Nafai> good point
<DanRabbit_> just my personal opinion though ;)
<Nafai> hey, that's why I asked :)
<Omega> But, if it's a personal project, I don't see why you shouldn't.
 * hyperair thinks we should have added a padding for all notification area icons and panel applets as well to make them more consistent with app indicators
#ayatana 2011-04-25
<hicham> anyone having indicator-cpufreq working ?
<hicham> any unity dev awake ?
<tdrusk> Hey guys. I was wondering why my dash takes up my full screen and doesn't look like a lot of the pictures I have been seeing around the internet?
<LLStarks> jcastro. my super+d is gone. :(
<LLStarks> how do i get it back?
<LLStarks> also, minimizing multiple windows manually is a pain.
<LLStarks> 1. click minimize on first maximized window. 2. click top bar away from buttons. 3. click minimize on next maximized window. 4. repeat
<cdbs> Channel quiter than it should be, on a Monday afternoon?
<mainerror> its easter monday ;)
<mterry> Heyo, just noticed that the overlay scrollbar package got updated with an expanded blacklist and no whitelist.  deja-dup got added to the blacklist, and as the upstream maintainer, I'd be interested in fixing whatever problem it had (obviously not in time for 11.04).  Is it easy to change the blacklist to see what's wrong?
<nhaines> mterry: the blacklist is hardcoded.  If you download the source you can change it and recompile.
<mterry> nhaines, k, thanks
<jcastro> DBO: AHA! Found it
<jcastro> DBO: anytime I use synergy and the mouse moves off the screen
<jcastro> a tooltip pops up and stays there
<nhaines> jcastro: synergy rocks.
<jcastro> do you use it?
<jcastro> you could help me confirm the bug. :)
<nhaines> jcastro: I haven't used it in a while.  But I could install it.  :)
<nhaines> What's the bug number?
<jcastro> I don't think there is one yet
<jcastro> I noticed sometimes popups don't go away
<jcastro> and dbo told me to pay close attention when it happens
<jcastro> I am filing it now though
 * nhaines refreshes jcastro's bugs.launchpad.net page repeatedly.
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/770378
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 770378 in unity "Synergy causes launcher tooltips to not disappear" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> jcastro, https://launchpad.net/unity-music-lens & https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-launchpad ;)
<jcastro> ooh
<jcastro> I knew about lp
 * jcastro looks at the music one
<jcastro> cool!
<davidcalle> I didn't try it. Looks cool.
 * jcastro updates the wiki page
<nhaines> jcastro: is your machine with the stuck tooltip the server or the client?
<jcastro> nhaines: server
<nhaines> jcastro: I set my Ubuntu machine to be the client.
<nhaines> When I throw my mouse off the left side of the screen, the tooltip appears.  But when I slowly move it pixel-by-pixel, the tooltip stays.
<jcastro> if you move over fast enough it doesn't seem to catch it and disappear
<DBO> jcastro, what?
<DBO> was getting food
<DBO> jcastro, I am going to file this under "not a major problem" then
<jcastro> yeah I figured as much
<jcastro> though now that I know the problem I can mouse to the left screen through the gap between the lenses and trash can
<nhaines> jcastro: no, no, I can hover over the launcher icon and display the tooltip, and *then* throw the mouse at the left side of the screen.  :)  The tooltip disappears then.
<evaluate> Hello.
<evaluate> tedg, did you notice that I updated bug #702316 with the requested debug output?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702316 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Generic Libindicate fallback support breaks applications (such as clipit) on non-Unity WMs/DEs" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702316
<tedg> evaluate, Nope, let me look
<tedg> evaluate, In clipit are you unrefing the menu you created?
<tedg> evaluate, Where is the source for clipit?
<evaluate> http://sourceforge.net/projects/clipit/
<evaluate> Not sure anymore how exactly the code for the indicator looks. I remember taking it from the examples from the official indicators page though...
<evaluate> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Typical usage (C version) -- from here to be more precise. Had to modify it a bit to adapt it to work with the clipit code though...
<evaluate> The function that creates/updates the menu is in main.c, line 563 and is named 'create_app_indicator'
<evaluate> tedg, please let me know if you identify the problem...
<evaluate> ohh, whoops. Sorry, correct link for the source is: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtkclipit/
<evaluate> My bad...
<evaluate> tedg, ^
<tedg> evaluate, Try commenting out: g_signal_connect((GObject*)indicator_menu, "selection-done", (GCallback)gtk_widget_destroy, NULL);
<evaluate> hmm, that seems to solve the problem. Not sure why I've put it in there...
<evaluate> tedg, I'm not sure I can get another upload into debian in time to solve this bug before the official natty release. Do you think you could push a patch to temporarily solve for the release it until I can push a new version to debian?
<tedg> evaluate, For Natty it's probably too late for the release, it'll have to be a SRU.
<tedg> evaluate, But honestly, I'm not a distro person really.  So you should probably ask on #ubuntu-desktop
<evaluate> Well, I thought the last days after the final freezes and before the release would be exactly for such kind of problem/bug solving. I don't have the rights to do any uploads/modifications to the package or I'll do it myself, but anyway, I'll try and see if I can get some tips on how to solve this.
<Takyoji> Out of curiosity, how will a dual-screen setup (where it's a separate X screen each) be handled with Unity, as of trying to invoke the Unity menu desirably (such as, not always popping up every time to switch from the right screen to the left; or making it difficult to have it appear either)
<sveinse> Is it possible to only show the apps from the current workspace in launcher? I'm running natty and I'm seeing every app from every workspace
<sveinse> ah. listed in bug 689733
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 689733 in unity (Ubuntu) "Application icons should only display windows from the current workspace in the window spread" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689733
#ayatana 2011-04-26
<nhaines> 110419-005643
<nhaines> Gah, I hate PuTTY.  Disgard that misclick!
<didrocks> good morning
<cdbs> hi didrocks
<cdbs> didrocks: Why were most of the devs off duty yesterday?
<didrocks> cdbs: yeah
<didrocks> easter holidays
<cdbs> I thought, since easter falls on a Sunday, there were no more holidays around it. I was wrong, though :)
<cdbs> didrocks: one thing, I've heard nouveau users are having problems with launcher rendering
<cdbs> didrocks: any progress on that? /me searches for bug #no
<didrocks> cdbs: there are several bugs with nouveau, and we officially don't support it
<didrocks> hence the name experimental in the driver itself :)
<cdbs> didrocks: But why is it on the CD then?
<cdbs> didrocks: well, it was bug #762478
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 762478 in unity (Ubuntu) "No icons shown in unity launcher" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762478
<cdbs> has a high number of dupes and subscribers and affects
<didrocks> cdbs: because it handles the 2D as well
<didrocks> cdbs: anyway, we are not going to fix that in natty
<cdbs> hmm
<didrocks> and it has mem leak
<cdbs> :(
<didrocks> of course, contribution welcome :)
<cdbs> didrocks: That's the usual Canonical way of attracting contributors :) "Patches welcome"
<didrocks> exactly :-)
<LLStarks> i want my super+d back
<LLStarks> :(
<zniavre_> good morning
<zniavre_> where can i cjheck all blacklisted gfx card for unity please
<zniavre_> check*
<zniavre_> is that in unity or nux sources ?
<zniavre_> all changelog files are empty ...
<RAOF> zniavre_: I believe you're after unity-check-somethingorother in the nux sources.
<DBO> RAOF, unity_support_test
<RAOF> See?  I'm always right.
<RAOF> Just sometimes a bit vague :)
<DBO> is that a valid argument?
<RAOF> Kinda ;)
<Saamm> this is not the right place but this bug is killing me---> Bug #768901 Can someone point me to right channel
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 768901 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index crashed with SystemError in open(): E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768901
<RAOF> Saamm: Depends on what you want to do - #ubuntu-devel would be the appropriate channel for connecting with people who can help you fix the bug, #ubuntu+1 would be the appropriate channel to help you get your system back into a usable state.
<MacSlow> hi there folks
<Saamm> ok thanks try ubuntu-devel
<oSoMoN> good morning
<zniavre_>  i did not find this blacklist
<DBO> bug #765664
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 765664 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz not working after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765664
<tbf> hi. guess i want to mix the nice parts of unity and gnome-shell somehow.
<tbf> no idea how i'll reach that goal yet, but probably a first step one might need unity working on-top of that gnome3 ppa.
<tbf> anyone working on this already?
<tbf> some estimations how much effort this would be?
<LLStarks> i can't wait for the deluge of unity patches once the oneiric repos open in a few days.
<LLStarks> the lag between release and toolchain upload is getting smaller and smaller
<RAOF> tbf: It'll require unity be ported to gtk3 at least; it's likely a substantial undertaking.
<LLStarks> raof, won't that be done anyway for oneiric as part of bringing ubuntu up to gnome3 versions or will gtk2 still be used?
<RAOF> LLStarks: I presume that it'll get updated as a part of Oneiric, yeah.  But *right now* the answer is ‘quite a lot of work’ :)
<LLStarks> how much gnome3 can ubuntu adopt without becoming pure gnome3?
<RAOF> All of it bar gnome-shell?
<zniavre_> RAOF, sorry to come again , this balcklist in nux is maybe not yet updated (source is nux-0.9.46) i can't find it
<RAOF> didrocks: Could I point you at ^^^ ? :)
<LLStarks> as long as all that gnome3 indicator nonsense and lack of global menus is part of gnome-shell, that sounds dandy
<didrocks> zniavre_: I already answered that question in the french forum FYI :p
<zniavre_> ho ?
<zniavre_> ok
<didrocks> as RAOF told, it's in unity-support-tools.c
<LLStarks> also, before i go to sleep, i am begging anyone to tell me how to restore super+d in unity.
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> zniavre_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/trunk/view/head:/tools/unity_support_test.c?remember=342#L72
<zniavre_> thank you
<tbf> RAOF: LLStarks: also wondering if things like app indicators or the app menu cannot be integrated into gnome-shell
<tbf> ...unity's top panel seems that much saner than gnome shell's top panel
<LLStarks> unity does some stupid things, but the paneling is amazing
<RAOF> Well, they could be.  It'd just require gnome-shell to implement the other end of the various DBus interfaces required.
<LLStarks> unless you want to manually minimize multiple maximized windows in quick succession
<LLStarks> i'm really bothered as to why gnome3 needs the inch-thick top panel
<LLStarks> i lose a fair amount browser real estate with fedora 15
<RAOF> You just need a higher-resolution display :)
<LLStarks> wsxga not good enough anymore?
<RAOF> It's nowhere *near* as noticable at 250DPI :)
<LLStarks> what are you running, quad hd?
<RAOF> I'm not, but that's the resolution that LCD screens *should* be at!
 * RAOF 's laptop is only 140DPI
<RAOF> And the lovely 24" Dell Ultrasharp that should arrive Thursday is only ~96!
<LLStarks> 96 dpi not good enough for 1440x900?
<RAOF> 96DPI is just plain not good enough!  My 12" laptop display *should* be 2880x1800, at least.
<LLStarks> netbooks and tunneling electron microscopes are all the rage
<RAOF> Pfft.  Photos are significantly higher resolution than that, and most printed text is, too.
<RAOF> Also, the iPhone has a ~250 DPI display.
<RAOF> It would be excellent to have that level of clarity on a display that I'm reading text from the whole day!
<gord> its a pain to even find monitors that aren't 1080p these days - such a shame
<tbf> RAOF: n900 even had 267 DPI
<RAOF> There's no good reason not to have that in a desktop display.  I'd pay $1000 for a nice 24" display at 250DPI!
<LLStarks> nokia's come a long way since the snickers bar and the ngage
<RAOF> http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2003/08/22/
<szonek> hi
<szonek> i have a problem with compiz/unity after upgrading to Ubuntu Natty. when i log in it doesn't display any window or panel, just wallpaper and cursor but the windows and panels are there since i can click them and they 'work'
<szonek> OpenGL renderer string: Quadro FX 350M/PCI/SSE2
<szonek> OpenGL version string:  2.1.2 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<RAOF> szonek: Could you try the nvidia-173 drivers?  I understand that some people with older GPUs have problems with nvidia-current.
<szonek> okay
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/767613
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 767613 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity does not start with nvidia173.14.30 (dup-of: 768178)" [High,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 768178 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLShaderProgram::Begin()" [Critical,Fix committed]
<szonek> zniavre: that doesn't look too good, but i will try it anyway
<szonek> brb, reboot
<zniavre> you can at least hav running driver for gnome-classic and compiz
<szonek> zniavre: 173 or current?
<zniavre> i do not know for current (mine only supported by 173)
<zniavre> but i m running compiz+ gnome
<szonek> zniavre: it works!
<szonek> zniavre: Unity + compiz now works, thanks
<zniavre> it's RAOF  to thanks
<szonek> okay, thanks RAOF :)
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> nvidia 173 ?
<szonek> yep
 * zniavre is crying ...
<szonek> zniavre: maybe you have something wrong with config files, have you tried creating new user and logging in to unity?
<zniavre> sa many times ...
<zniavre> so*
<szonek> :/
<skaet> dbarth_,  am a bit concerned that switching to boot natty in classic environment now has mixed scroll bars (some overlay and some not).   We've been saying that folks that don't want to use unity can just boot up there, and get the expected experience they were used to in maverick.     Can we customize the classic environment (via environment variables) so that people booting into classic/classic no effects gets the existing scrollbars by default.
<didrocks> skaet: the scrollbar isn't related to unity at all, it's a separate project.
<didrocks> like the indicators were in until ubuntu 10.10
<didrocks> we integrated the indicators in gnome-panel, I think the same rationale goes for the classic session
<didrocks> (and scrollbars)
<skaet> didrocks,  yeah, but we've not been setting expectations appropriately for it to be changing.  And what benefit does it bring to the classic environment to have these mixed scroll bars showing up?
<didrocks> skaet: it's exactly like the indicators, we didn't get all indicators migrated in one cycle, and still have the systray and indicators mixed
<didrocks> skaet: the scrollbar isn't linked at all to unity, that's my point
<didrocks> it's just another 11.04 feature
<skaet> didrocks,  I now understand that.
<skaet> but didn't until this conversation,
<didrocks> skaet: I agree it's a pity we don't have the same scrollbar everywhere, it's just too much for a cycle as every app doesn't use gtk and the same scrollbar… (same story than appmenu)
<spikeb> which is why the scrollbar shouldn't be on by default, but I lost that argument :)
<didrocks> spikeb: there is a bug report where it has been discussed, you can add your input :)
<skaet> didrocks,  am fine with it being in the unity environment.   But can we please consider setting the defaults for classic and classic no effects to be back for now.
<skaet> didrocks,  what's the bug number?  ;)
<didrocks> skaet: I would think it's the one where the whitelist has been disabled by default would suit
 * skaet wants to catch up on existing discussion.
<didrocks> skaet: but not having the same scrollbar in both session will add even more discrepancy
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-04-26 -> ken would know, I can have look
<skaet> didrocks,  not sure I agree,  its a question of expectations.    Our users won't be switching between sessions and seeing this,  they'll choose the one they're comfortable in,  and stay there.
<cjwatson> this is a discrepancy between ... what skaet said
<didrocks> skaet: from last overlay upload: bug #766660
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 766660 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[FFE] Switch the ayatana-scrollbar on by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766660
<didrocks> anyway, it's not unity related at all, it's like if we would rollback indicators to systray in the classic session
<didrocks> but I'm not the one taking the decision anyway, just pointing that it's "another feature of 11.04"
<cjwatson> we should be separating "on by default" from "on by default in both sessions", given that it can be handled per-session
<didrocks> cjwatson: it seems the discussion is more turning to "should the classic session be a vanilla GNOME" then
<cjwatson> I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it, but we have sort of set ourselves up for that by calling it "classic"
<cjwatson> the very name does rather imply that it's roughly what people are used to from before, so there's bound to be debate about how much change will fit in that name
<didrocks> so ubuntu classic shouldn't be "GNOME 3" with gnome-panel next cycle?
<didrocks> you're right about the name, we choosed this one, not sure of what a better fit would have been though
<cjwatson> I'm not sure, this is something skaet is more concerned about than I am I must admit :-), but I do think there is at the very least some expectation management to be done
<cjwatson> where do we document the classic session and what people can expect from it?
<didrocks> cjwatson: I think that the release note should have a list of "common", as the fundation updates impact all sessions, as a new firefox as well. So not differently than other "flavors" or UNR in the past
<cjwatson> and there are several such sections in the release notes, but I'm not sure how that's relevant here
<didrocks> but anyway, it's just an environment variable, this can be set/unset quite easily on session bases, let's see what dbarth_ would tell
<didrocks> why is it more relevant than an application update?
<cjwatson> the natural place to document the classic session would be in the paragraph that begins "Unity is now the default Ubuntu desktop session", under "New Features" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<cjwatson> rather than in a section common to all flavours, because for example this does not apply to Kubuntu
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> so the overlay scrollbar (if left common to everyone), should be there, as the ubuntu one control panel or USC paragraph…
<cjwatson> but it's not common to everyone - it's GTK-specific
<didrocks> isn't in that paragraph that we put new GNOME previous cycles?
<cjwatson> IIRC that went in an "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" section
<cjwatson> or similar
<didrocks> it wasn't common to everyone, just common to flavors based on GNOME…
<didrocks> hum, and as we don't have the name "Ubuntu Desktop" anymoe
<didrocks> anymore*
<cjwatson> but what I meant was that it's a bit irrelevant to discuss where it should go, because what I was asking was whether there was anywhere *right now* that described the intent of the classic session
<didrocks> nothing formal describing the ubuntu classic session. It was first called "ubuntu fallback" for a "2D mode", and the definition was based to "still introduce latest goodness we have in ubuntu, compatible with non accelerated hardware"
<didrocks> then, ubuntu fallback was quite unclear/unwanted, hence the rename to "classic"
<cjwatson> it's hard to find naming (or for that matter description) that's accurate yet positive
<cjwatson> I think we need to have something in the release notes about it alongside the bit that talks about unity being the new default, though, because that's going to be a FAQ
<didrocks> cjwatson: either way, I don't really care, if you need help to emphasize that on the release note, I can give an hand, if you prefer to revert that, I think discuss with kenvandine and dbarth_ about it
<cjwatson> well, we came here to discuss reverting it for the classic session
<seb128> cjwatson, that's rather an #ubuntu-desktop discussion
<seb128> cjwatson, #ayatan is upstream unity channel
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> that's fine, let's take it there then
<cjwatson> skaet and I were initially unaware that overlay-scrollbar wasn't part of unity
<dbarth_> cjwatson, didrocks: still something i can help with here? or is the follow-up on #ubuntu-desktop?
<didrocks> dbarth_: follow up is on #ubuntu-desktop
<apw> does anyone know how i can diagnose why a unity launcher button does not work?
<apw> (this is the firefox button in the live environment, which is not working about half the boots)
<dbarth_> didrocks: where i am following the discussion as well, just in case
<vish> wheee! i've found a way to spam mptbugs, now I just need to subscribe mpt to a bunch of bugs and bam! :p
 * mpt rushes to report a bug to request the ability to block people from subscribing him to bug reports
<Guest27435> Final build of 11.4 ready?
<vish> !11.04 | Guest27435
<ubot5> Guest27435: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<vish> grr.! last part not required :)
<vish> "due April 28 2011." ;)
<kamusin> is there a way to do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/757886?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 757886 in unity (Ubuntu) "No button to clean "recent used files"" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> klattimer, you still around?
<kenvandine> tedg, watch the memory usage in indicator-datetime-service
<kenvandine> and do this "evolution --force-shutdown"
<tedg> kenvandine, Nothing happens here, solid at 22MB
<kenvandine> wow...
<kenvandine> tedg, it climbed for me several times in a row when doing a force-shutdown
<kenvandine> i rebooted now and it seems fine
 * kenvandine tries again :)
<tedg> kenvandine, It's all those appointments with your mistress ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<spikeb> since natty is basically ready, I've been testing Unity with my users. I think every single one of them had the same reaction.
<spikeb> "woah what the heck happened to my desktop?....hey, this is pretty neat!"
<tedg> spikeb, Heh, cool.  Change is hard, sometimes it's hard to get past the ellipsis there. :-)
<spikeb> so far it seems to take them about ten clicks on various bits of unity and they're hooked. I'd say you guys did a pretty good job :)
<kenvandine> spikeb, that is great to hear!
<tbf> really just love how unity merges titlebars of maximized windows into the top panel
<tbf> well done guys.
<LLStarks> this is absurd. it shouldn't take 10 seconds of fiddling around to close the firefox download popup.
<LLStarks> is there a blueprint for oneiric unity goals?
<alex4556> is it possible to move the launcher in Unity to the right side of the screen?
<davidcalle> Hi alex4556, for this kind of questions, you should join #ubuntu+1. Nevertheless, the answer is no. :)
<alex4556> thanks
<alex4556> :-(
<tbf> davidcalle: alex4556: actually wondering of the lences could be split into two panels...
<tbf> ...e.g. launchers on left and active lences on right
<tbf> "active", "smart", "interactive"
<davidcalle> tbf, IMHO it would clutter the screen.
<davidcalle> tbf, lenses are like smart widgets... Cool but they shouldn't stay in the way. Bottom left is fine for me.
<tbf> davidcalle: pretty sure must be connected with auto hide or something...
<tbf> davidcalle: or maybe less saturated, less prominent appearance. dunno.
<tbf> ...or maybe don't hide them entirely. keep a pretty handle visible
<tbf> DaveDavenport: but at least on my idea pad this left panel does not only appear __very__ old fashioned, anti-modern...
<tbf> ...it also feels very cluttered on 1280x600
<tbf> (or what crazy resolution this thing has)
<tbf> 1024x600
<tbf> 8 launchers in psychodelic colors. after that many stacked icons
<davidcalle> tbf, I admit there is some design work to be done. I wonder when we'll begin to see the first Oneiric launcher mockups.
<tbf> why did i highlight DaveDavenport instead of davidcalle? sorry dave.
<LLStarks> tbf, is there a blueprint for oneiric unity goals?
<tbf> LLStarks: i hope so. no idea actually.
<elleuca> vish, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/747871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 747871 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "Wrong size for bluetooth-* icons at 22 pixels" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vish> DanRabbit: ^^
<vish> elleuca: that seems to been done in Natty to maintain the spacing between icons..
<elleuca> vish, but wifi, volume and message icons seem wider :/
<vish> elleuca: all the 22px are wonky sizes
<DanRabbit> yea, the width doesn't matter
<DanRabbit> it's done on purpose because not every icon is the same width
<DanRabbit> makes the spacing more consistent
<elleuca> DanRabbit, and now bluetooth icon is harder to click...
<DanRabbit> elleuca: you can scrub the indicators, so even if you miss you can just move your mouse.
<elleuca> DanRabbit, sure, but from my point of view and feeling, the usage of different widths conveys the idea of slovenly and careless, more than different spacing (but, I said, it's a feeling)
<DanRabbit> elleuca: yea, unfortunately it's either differently sized indicators or unevenly spaced indicators :p
#ayatana 2011-04-27
<kancerman_> unity interface is awesome ... too bad I have to terminal in compiz --replace on Ubuntu Classic to get it :p
<thumper> kancerman_: are you using kdm?
<kancerman_> thumper: no
<LLStarks> any idea how to restore super+d for show desktop? it disappeared a week or two ago.
<thumper> ah well, not the same problem as me then  :)
<kancerman_> altho I do also have Unity-2D installed ... I think that's closer ...
<thumper> LLStarks: I have the latest unity, and super+d for desktop currently works for me
<thumper> LLStarks: although not entirely reliably
<thumper> if I do super+d quickly, I get the dash,
<thumper> if I hold super a little longer, then add d, I get the desktop
<LLStarks> i did a unity --reset
<LLStarks> still nothing
<kancerman> thumper: I reaquired unity itself through LLStarks fix of unity --reset -- now the app sidebar does hide & gnome-panel isn't underlying the top panel ...
<kancerman> not fixes, for sure, just interesting effects
<LLStarks> is reset-icons supposed to add desktop icons to the launcher?
<cdbs> lamalex: there?
<cdbs> lamalex: sorry for the disconnect, I dunno if you pinged me in the meantime
<didrocks> good morning
<cdbs> good morning didrocks
<cdbs> didrocks: Any more Unity updates before release? I guess not
<didrocks> hey cdbs, how are you?
<didrocks> cdbs: no, there will be a 0-day SRU though
<cdbs> I'm all fine
<cdbs> hmm
<cdbs> didrocks: milestone?
<didrocks> cdbs: 3.8.12
 * cdbs checks bugs listed against that
<didrocks> cdbs: fix released have been backcported in natty final already
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey there folks
<vooze> hey, i have a problem.. after playing around in ccsm in ubuntu, i somehow disabled somthing so i cant move the windows etc.. here is a screnshot: www.vooze.dk/ss.png any ideas?
<RAOF> vooze: unity --reset will restore factory default settings :)
<vooze> RAOF, ah that helped :D thanks
<c10ud> cando_, /j #emesene
<hicham> morning didrocks
<hicham> didrocks: I couldn't figure out how to start compiz with a certain profile, maybe because I am not using the gconf backend
<hyperair> vish: do you know the widget/widget_class i need to tweak in gtkrc to change the foreground of the unity panel?
<hyperair> aha. it looks like setting fg is not enough -- text needs to be set as well
<hyperair> and it works! =d
<hyperair> =D
 * hyperair now has a dark unity panel with egtk
 * spikeb misses the textured background of the old unity dock
<seiflotfy_> any1 have an idea where i can find mikkel
<seiflotfy_> kamstrup
<seiflotfy_> he has been absent for some time
<seiflotfy_> tedg, around
<seiflotfy_> ?
<tedg> seiflotfy_, Yup, very round.
<humphreybc> ha HA!
<seiflotfy_> tedg, do u have an idea where kamstrup is
<seiflotfy_> ?
<seiflotfy_> he hasnt been online for a week now maybe
<kenvandine> hey kamstrup
<kenvandine> could you tell seiflotfy_ was looking for you?
<kamstrup> kenvandine: 6th sense ;-)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: and hi! btw :-)
<kenvandine> hey!
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_: you looking for me?
<chrisccoulson> JohnLea, are you looking after the launcher design? i've been playing around with launcher integration for firefox today, and i'm hitting a few issues with the current design :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://code.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/unityfox/trunk
<chrisccoulson> feel free to have a play around with that ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I like the looks of this.  We might need a UnityBird.  :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> nvidia173.14.30 handles unity only if i start unity manualy (unity --replace)
<zniavre> but gnome-panel is running too
<zniavre> if i want to make bug-report wich soft can be related ? unity , nux or gnome-panel ?
#ayatana 2011-04-28
<jcastro> kenvandine: around?
<TheMuso> c
<Omega> When can we start seeding the ISOs?
<Mitchell-92> Hey... anyone here? I had a question... what are the benefits of unity over gnome 3?
<Mitchell-92> hey hyperair ... what are the benefits of unity over gnome 3?
<hyperair> Mitchell-92: it looks nice and pretty, and it uses compiz.
<Mitchell-92> How is the functionality compared to gnome 3, and the stability?
<RAOF> Indicators are pretty cool; the global menu and undecorated maximised windows gains quite a lot of extra vertical space.
<Mitchell-92> Does it have things like those instant message indicators on the bottom of the screen that go away, like gnome 3 has?
<hyperair> functionality wise, i haven't tried gnome3
<hyperair> i mean it's very much better than gnome shell from some months ago
<Mitchell-92> Is the performance any slower? I plan on installing it on my netbook which was previously running mint.
<hyperair> Mitchell-92: nah, performance is just fine
<hyperair> the same as ol compiz.
<Mitchell-92> ok
<Mitchell-92> Will it run fast on a dual core atom @ 1.6Ghz with 2GB of RAM and 128MB Intel graphics?
<RAOF> Yes.
<hyperair> Mitchell-92: oh i should probably mention, unity leaks memory.
<Mitchell-92> Okay. Will that be fixed?
<hyperair> Mitchell-92: like almost every other application that has been touched by canonical
<Mitchell-92> Ok.
<hyperair> ask smspillaz
<RAOF> Particularly: if you've tried the Netbook edition in 10.10, you'll find Unity *substantially* snappier.
<Mitchell-92> So the Netbook edition of 10.10 is better than the one that's coming out tomorrow?
<Mitchell-92> RAOF: what time tomorrow will the new version come out?
<RAOF> No; the netbook edition of 10.10 is substantially worse than the one thats' coming out tomorrow :)
<Mitchell-92> ok
<RAOF> Mitchell-92: Some time! :)
<Mitchell-92> Like when.. morning?
<RAOF> When everything's ready.
<Mitchell-92> Okay.
<Mitchell-92> I have another laptop running Windows 7, I like to hook it up to the HD TV and use it in bed with a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, should I be able to do that with 11.04?
<RAOF> Yes.
<Mitchell-92> Ok. I've gotta go now... it's getting late.
<Mitchell-92> Bye.
<hyperair> RAOF: something in unity is capturing ctrl+alt+r, but i can't figure out what. do you know what it is?
<hyperair> it's really annoying since i use it for emacs =\
<spikeb> that's far too simple to be an emacs keybinding!
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> im looking for the soft causes this bug please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/772008   i sthat unity, nux or gnome-panel ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 772008 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel is running over unity " [Undecided,New]
<MacSlow> hi there people
<Mitchell-92> Hey... have a question... prepared to install Ubuntu over another distro on all my computers... does Unity have a similar workspace feature as Gnome does?
<RAOF> Mitchell-92: Yes.  Same as regular Compiz.
 * spikeb updates his installation media from beta 2 to final
<spikeb> i really wish things not pinned to the launcher would remember their last position anyway
<didrocks> nattyb: I saw this bug report, it's an interesting idea I think
<nattyb> didrocks, cool
<end_user_> how can I restore the Main Menu (see control panel of the same name) to Unity?
<rsajdok> Is it possible to get name of Trash that is independent of language? https://code.launchpad.net/~ris/unity-2d/fix-692444/+merge/57944
<kaleo> rsajdok: hey!
<kaleo> rsajdok: (I did the review ;))
<rsajdok> kaleo: yes, I know :)
<kaleo> rsajdok: I looked in a few places and did not find a way
<kaleo> rsajdok: BAMF does not have anything, WNCK neither
<rsajdok> kaleo: maybe that: QString::compare(_("Trash"), windowName, Qt::CaseSensitive
<kaleo> rsajdok: makes sense!
<kaleo> rsajdok: but you would need to be a little sneakier about it
<kaleo> rsajdok: it needs to have the right translation domain
<kaleo> rsajdok: by default if you use _() it will have 'unity-2d'
<kaleo> rsajdok: but the right translation domain is probably something along the lines of 'nautilus'
<end_user_> Is there any way to access the Main Menu and its contents any longer?
<Gibletz> Hi guys.
<Gibletz> Anyone getting issues with installing 11.04 in Wubi from Windows 7?
<Gibletz> And nevermind, it just worked.
<Gibletz> brb. lmao
<tedg> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600273/
<kenvandine> tedg, i haven't seen that
<kenvandine> tedg, does it still work?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, stops there for ever and ever
<tedg> It's like it's loading dbusmenu twice.
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> it has to be related to the quicklists and libunity
<kenvandine> that is the only thing that uses GI
<tedg> Hmm it must be that I branched dbusmenu.
<kenvandine> haha !
<tedg> So they're linked to a different version.
<tedg> That's very annoying.
<kenvandine> indeed :)
 * kenvandine does the not a bug dance
<tedg> It basically means that all the effort that the Debian people have put into having libraries parallel installable for different version is totally destroyed by GObject introspection.
<kenvandine> talk about annoying, 4:30pm yesterday i found that facebook "fixed" the default set of permissions set by apps using the graph API
<kenvandine> which exposed a bug in gwibber :(
<tedg> Ah, nice.  Love those guys.
<kenvandine> to be fair, i had broken gwibber
<kenvandine> but it still worked fine because facebook was broken too :)
<tedg> Heh, it turns out two wrongs do make a right!
<kenvandine> tedg, true :)
<Elie-Tucan> Hi everyone, could someone point me to the mono icons guidelines please, I can't find them ?
<kamstrup> tedg: well, it means that two incompatible versions of libs needs to have their own distinct .gir files
<tedg> kamstrup, Well, not really.  Since the dbusmenu on is pulling in libdbusmenu.4 and the libunity one is pulling in libdbusmenu.3
<tedg> kamstrup, So the conflict is traveling through libunity
<tedg> chaotic, ^
<kamstrup> tedg: ah, that way around
<tedg> chaotic, On icons
<tedg> kamstrup, The problem basically comes from libraries linking to libraries.  I'm not sure of a clean way to solve it.
<tedg> kamstrup, Seems like it'd almost need to be solved in the linker
<tedg> kamstrup, Or at least there should be a warning ther.
<kamstrup> tedg: not even sure how the linker would resolve this... the only thing that makes sense is to terminate the process with some clear warning
<tedg> kamstrup, Sorry, not linker, loader
<tedg> Runtime detection and segfault maybe.  Then we'd get an apport backtrace at least.
<kamstrup> tedg: ah right - the typelib loader could detect this, but still the only meaningful action is to exit(ESYSTEMB0RKED)
<tedg> kamstrup, I actually wasn't thinking typelib loader level.  Like kernel level.  So even people who used C to bring them both in...
<tedg> kamstrup, It'd make errors with extensions and the such show up as well.
<kamstrup> tedg: hmm, I guess this wont fly in general as there is nothing stopping for writing some "clever" code that could work with two different ABI versions of the same lib figuring it out at runtime. In fact I am willing to bet that there is some proprietary code out there that does this already
<tedg> kamstrup, I'm willing to break proprietary code ;-)
<tedg> kamstrup, Yeah, I think it'd have to be a warning.
<tedg> kamstrup, Have you messed with PyGI much?  I'm getting a weird error looking at El Loco...
<kamstrup> tedg: some messing around yes :-)
<tedg> kamstrup, It seems to not be subclassing the GTK objects.  Like trying to call a GtkContainer function on a GtkWindow.
<tedg> kamstrup, That should happen automagically, right?
<rightside> Hi, is it true, that Unity Launcher can't appear on the right side?
<kamstrup> tedg: right, my understanding is that this should just work
<AndreaAzzarone> Happy Release Day! :)
<kamstrup> AndreaAzzarone: back at you :-) You contributions are about to hit millions of users - I hope you're confident :-D
<kamstrup> rightside: i'm afraid so
<AndreaAzzarone> kamstrup, My work is nothing compared to your! :)
<rightside> Bad thing, I've to use classic Ubuntu until there will be a solution.
<akshatj> The legendary man AndreaAzzarone is here! :D
<kamstrup> tedg: a GtkWindow *is* a GtkContainer, so calling container ftcs on a window shouldn't be a problem..?
<rsajdok> kaleo: I think I solved this problem :)
<AndreaAzzarone> akshatj, I've been here a long time :)
<kaleo> rsajdok: ah?
<kaleo> rsajdok: how? :)
<tedg> kamstrup, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600294/
<tedg> kamstrup, What's weird is that it's a "Window" vs. a "Gtk.Container"  -- I'm not sure why one has the "Gtk" and the other doesn't.
<kamstrup> tedg: so you're reimplementing unity in PyGI? ;-)
<tedg> kamstrup, No, trying to get seiflotfy's El Loco to run.  It needed libchamplaingtk bindings that weren't available, so I thought it'd be easier to go the PyGI route and improve it overall.... not going well :-(
<rsajdok> kaleo: QString::compare(u2dTr("Trash"), windowName, Qt::CaseSensitive);
<rsajdok> kaleo: I works in polish language
<kamstrup> tedg: El Loco... is that some new hawtnes that has escaped my eyes?
<tedg> kamstrup, Oh, man, it's CRAZY.  It's infact so crazy it's in the name!
<Elie-Tucan> Could someone point me to the mono icons guidelines please, I can't find them ?
<rsajdok> kaleo:
<rsajdok> kaleo: *it
<rsajdok> kaleo: I will make new patch in a few minutes.
<kaleo> rsajdok: wait a sec
<kaleo> rsajdok: I am afraid it's quite risky for the reason I gave earlier
<kaleo> rsajdok: u2dTr will use the translations from Unity 2D
<kaleo> rsajdok: wereas the name of the window is coming from Nautilus
<kaleo> rsajdok: it works in Polish probably because 1) Unity 2D happens to be translated in Polish 2) The translations in Unity 2D and Nautilus happen to be matching
<seiflotfy> tedg, i am very disapointed u missed on ellocco
<seiflotfy> i mean kamstrup î am disapointed in you
<seiflotfy> how could you miss ellocco
<kaleo> rsajdok: u2dTr accepts a second parameter which is the translation domain
<seiflotfy> kamstrup, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yryv4wB4lW4
<kaleo> rsajdok: Nautilus has: configure.in:GETTEXT_PACKAGE=nautilus
<kaleo> rsajdok: so, QString::compare(u2dTr("Trash", "nautilus"), windowName, Qt::CaseSensitive); would be more reliable
<rsajdok> kaleo: Well, but Why in another place in code this is not used, empty->setText(u2dTr("Empty Trash"));
<kaleo> rsajdok: because in that case "Empty Trash" is a string specific to Unity 2D, that is defined in and for Unity 2D
<kaleo> rsajdok: your case is extremely special
<rsajdok> kaleo: ok, now I understand :)
<kaleo> rsajdok: :)
<kaleo> rsajdok: you embarked for a very _special_ adventure :)
<tanzanux> how can I change the background color of the Unity Dash?
<lamalex> didrocks, don't you use a netbook often?
<didrocks> lamalex: depends, sometimes yeah… I use it at UDS and when moving
<didrocks> why?
<rsajdok> kaleo: but I am not alone :)
<lamalex> didrocks, ever see https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/761280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 761280 in unity (Ubuntu) "Software pop up windows should be closer to the top of the screen" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> lamalex: hum, no, not that.
<didrocks> lamalex: sometimes, I get some where the titlebar is under the panel
<didrocks> (because the window is too big)
<didrocks> but never saw that
<lamalex> compiz does so many crazy unpredictable things
<lamalex> ugh
<lamalex> it's a qa nightmare
<spikeb> complain to smspillaz, he's responsible for it :P
<didrocks> lamalex: btw, speaking of compiz, we should decide to triage the compiz bugs soon :-)
<didrocks> lamalex: the nightmare is only starting!
<didrocks> lamalex: I'm picking important incoming ones as for unity, but the state of bugs in it is pretty bad :/
<lamalex> ugh.
 * spikeb hasn't been able to successfully make compiz+unity play nice with a certain wine app yet
<lamalex> professional triager was not what i was hired to do :
<spikeb> you got into software development didn't you? first mistake :P
<lamalex> i knew i should have switching to geology sophmore year
<spikeb> hehe
<lamalex> i could be in grad school doing geophysics right now
<lamalex> at least i'll always have that philosophy degree to fall back on
<lamalex> oh wait, ugh
<spikeb> haha
<and471> dbarth, ping
<Elie-Tucan> Could someone point me to the mono icons guidelines please, I can't find them ?
<tedg> chaotic, danyR, Can one of you guys help Elie-Tucan?  ^
<Elie-Tucan> Thanks tedg
<Elie-Tucan> I've been looking everywhere, we want to do some for Tucan
<danyR> tedg: I think you meant DanRabbit, who currently isn't around. (most common confusion on IRC i've ever seen :)
<tedg> danyR, Ah, yes I did.  Sorry, I thought he'd shortened his nick.
<danyR> tedg: oh, no problem. but about Elie-Tucan question, I've searched around a while ago, even asked on IRC, and I found nothing ('till that date)
<Elie-Tucan> Ok so maybe there aren't ? just copy some existing one ?
<and471> Elie-Tucan, I would guess they could be on the canonical design blog
<and471> Elie-Tucan, in the toolkit section
<and471> Elie-Tucan, otherwise I know there are some for elementary icons
<and471> Elie-Tucan, which are in https://code.launchpad.net/~elementarydesign/+junk/mockups
<Elie-Tucan> Thanks and471
<and471> Elie-Tucan, np :)
<danyR> Elie-Tucan: http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2dous4 in fact, they're available only (elementary ones). ubuntu-mono was recentely redesigned to fit in with elementary's style, so I guess it's a mere change of colors
<Elie-Tucan> Thanks danyR, there's the same file in and471 link
<Elie-Tucan> I'll do with that
<Elie-Tucan> Thank you guys, see you
<chaotic> can you guys see this google doc: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AcHH70Z53XXJZGM2NDdkMnpfOWNoNXhjMmNk&hl=en
<chaotic> original mono guidelines
<davidcalle> chaotic, no. Not public.
<chaotic> hmmm
<JanC> almost everybody I know has changed the launcher icon size to 32, that might be something to keep in mind for future design/development...  ;)
<spikeb> i only changed it on the netbooks
 * alecu loves the icon at 48, even on a 11,6" screen
 * alecu had an autohiding 48px gnome panel with icons on the left for years before unity, though :-)
<spikeb> i hate hiding of any type, first thing i did was turn that off heh
<christip> I did it just like spikeb only on the netbook. I like having big visible buttons at 48px on my desktop (dual-monitor)
<AndreaAzzarone> what about an option to put the destkop icons on the right?
<AndreaAzzarone> i really hate the dektop icons on the left with unity launcher
<AndreaAzzarone> too much fuss!
 * spikeb just noticed that ubuntu.com refers to the launcher and dash as "whizzy"
<OverTheHillAndFa> hi im having trouble getting unity load automatically at login.. i used unity-2d due to driver problems. now it is resolved. and i went back to the standard session in natty. but now both standard unity and unity-2d loaded together overlaying eachother. so i uninstalled unity-2d. now i am only able to load unity from terminal after login. can you help me fix this?
<OverTheHillAndFa> also when i start unity in terminal gnome is also running
<OverTheHillAndFa> anyone?
<Karl_> jk
<Karl_> hello
<Karl_> guys
<Karl_> umm I cant run Unity
<Karl_> I just upgraded to 11.04 and it says I have to use classic mode
<Daekdroom> He left too soon :p
<spikeb> yeah i was about to ask him if he checked to make sure he didn't need video drivers
<OverTheHillAndFa> ?
<AndreaAzzarone> nvidia?
<OverTheHillAndFa> drivers is ok
<OverTheHillAndFa> driver
<OverTheHillAndFa> unity works but it will not load when i login with a standard Ubuntu session (the one that should load unity)
<spikeb> strange.
<OverTheHillAndFa> did you read my above explanation?
<OverTheHillAndFa> im having trouble getting unity load automatically at login.. i used unity-2d due to driver problems. now it is resolved. and i went back to the standard session in natty. but now both standard unity and unity-2d loaded together overlaying eachother. so i uninstalled unity-2d. now i am only able to load unity from terminal after login.
<OverTheHillAndFa> is there a place to edit how sessions is loaded?
<OverTheHillAndFa> i wonder why uninstalling unity-2d should mess up standard unity
<OverTheHillAndFa> or the session if that is more correct
<jcastro> didrocks: ok so what's the plan wrt. the lenses on launch fix, you're going to do like one SRU with a bunch of stuff or ... ?
<didrocks> jcastro: the plan is first to discuss that with neil (we have already a pending sru for nux and unity in -proposed). But Neil is away until next Monday
<OverTheHillAndFa> is this a developers only channel? if so please tell me so i dont have to spend all my time waiting for help that i will not get
<jcastro> didrocks: oh ok
<jcastro> OverTheHillAndFa: yeah this is for ayatana and unity development
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: it's more a developer channel and we are really not good at support, indeed. Was #ubuntu unable to answer you?
<OverTheHillAndFa> i have made several tries yes
<jcastro> OverTheHillAndFa: each session should be seperate
<jcastro> I have both installed and just switch between them in gdm on login
<OverTheHillAndFa> and in the norewgian ubuntu channel aswell
<OverTheHillAndFa> they sent me here
<didrocks> dinner timer, bbl
<OverTheHillAndFa> jcastro: i also tried to reinstall Unity with no luck. Problem is that i only get gdm through login
<danyR> hey guys. my files lens isn't filtering as I write, while the apps one is. any ideas?
<spikeb> works for me(TM)
<nhaines> Congratulations to everyone, really.  Unity is beautiful.  :D
<kaleo> nhaines: thanks
<Rhonda> Hey. I wonder if I could interest someone to get the ubuntu website design applied to packages.ubuntu.com :)
<aaaantoine> hello, I would like to submit some design ideas for Unity.  I've outlined them in diagram form.
<aaaantoine> uh, where's the best place to submit this diagram? :)
<AndreaAzzarone> maybe ayatana mailing list?
<Saamm> I got a software center problem...Chromium rating is 102 but it only shows 1....http://i.imgur.com/Nhgpn.png
<OverTheHillAndFa> anyone able to help me now?
<OverTheHillAndFa> what does it take to get unity load at login. i have tried unity --reset without luck.
<jamalta> OverTheHillAndFa: I think you might be able to find more people who can help in #ubuntu+1..
<jamalta> At least, there's more people who are active in there :)
<nhaines> jamalta: it's not +1 anymore, right?  :)
<nhaines> OverTheHillAndFa: what happens if you run /usr/lib/nux/unity-support-test -p
<jamalta> nhaines: oh right! i almost forgot about that, and i'm even planning to go to a release party. silly me.
<nhaines> jamalta: :D
<nhaines> tedg: congrats on Ubuntu 11.04 and good job with Unity!  :D
<jamalta> I have a question... are there any plans to replace the static application switcher with something Unity related for alt+tab?
<nhaines> jamalta: plans for 11.10 will be decided at the Ubuntu Developer Summit in two weeks.
<nhaines> jamalta: you can bring any good ideas for the application switcher to UDS and get feedback.  :)  http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<meshuggah_> hello
<jamalta> nhaines: Ah, ok :) that makes sense.. I'll keep an eye on it. I have no specific ideas for it, I was just curious because I was going to muck around with it.
<jamalta> I'll keep an eye on the discussions at UDS though.
<jamalta> Thanks :)
<meshuggah_> Can someone help me? I have been using unity for 2 days now and I'd like the window buttons (close,minimize etc) to be at the right. thx
<OverTheHillAndFa> nhaines: -no such file or dir
<tedg> nhaines, Thanks!
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: you need that files
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: ensure you have nux-tools installed
<meshuggah_> :(
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok.. but i know the driver is compatible if that is what you wonder. ok ill check nux
<OverTheHillAndFa> nux-tools is installed
<meshuggah_> can somebody please help me?
<meshuggah_> "no" would also be ok
<OverTheHillAndFa> i tried unity --replace and it started unity.. will log out to see if it is a permanent change
<tedg> meshuggah_, The buttons need to be on the left so that they're in the same location on the panel when the app is maximized.  There's a way to move them on the windows, but I honestly don't remember how to anymore.
<meshuggah_> ok seems like I'll have to get used to it. thanks. also, I can't modify the upper panel with when I right click it it shows no menu with "add to panel" and such.
<nhaines> meshuggah_: I really recommend getting used to it.  It takes about two days before it starts feeling natural.  But you can move them: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<nhaines> meshuggah_: the Unity panel is no longer customizable.  This was announced at the beginning of 2010, just before 10.04 LTS came out.
<meshuggah_> ok thanks.
<OverTheHillAndFa> nhaines: do you have any other ideas?
<nhaines> meshuggah_: yup, this is the release where they finally locked it down.  The plus side is that the indicator applets on the top right are really nice.
<Rhonda> hmm
<nhaines> OverTheHillAndFa: yes, I was rushing to lunch and used -'s instead of _'s and I apologize.
<nhaines> Try '/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p'
<OverTheHillAndFa> http://pastebin.com/p6VDfpyw
<didrocks> Not blacklisted:          no
<didrocks> your card is blacklisted
<OverTheHillAndFa> there seems to be some sort of problem
<didrocks> and yeah, I blacklisted 7300 a week ago
<didrocks> people were experiencing freeze at startup with that one
<didrocks> and the proprieratery driver
<OverTheHillAndFa> hm.. but it kind of worked before i uninstalled unity-2d. exept that choosing Ubuntu in loginscreen gave both Unity-2d and 3d in ovelay
<didrocks> look at bug #728745
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728745 in nux (Ubuntu) "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728745
<didrocks> all the description, the why, the workaround is in here
<OverTheHillAndFa> can i unblacklist it to test
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: it's in the bug
<didrocks> I added an env variable for that
<didrocks> and explained how to do this
<didrocks> some people are using the workaround + the current nvidia driver it seems
<OverTheHillAndFa> the freezing behavour i experienced before. but now there was a older driver (173) present in the proprietary driver list i enabled that and everything seemed to work fine. exep as mentioned both 2d-and 3d got loaded simultaeous
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: right, but most of people are enabling the 270 driver, hence the blacklist. The fix should go in the 270 driver as well to prevent people enabling that
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: did you try my workaround to enable the check and not fallback?
<didrocks> then choose the "ubuntu" session
<didrocks> it shouldn't launch unity-2d
<OverTheHillAndFa> acually i did not understand or find the workaround. a little greek to me :p
<didrocks> what didn't you understand the comment?
<nhaines> OverTheHillAndFa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/728745/comments/18
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/728745/comments/18
<OverTheHillAndFa> ehm.. not sure i found it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 728745 in nux (Ubuntu) "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [High,Fix released]
<didrocks> " you can set UNITY_FORCE_START=1 in /etc/environment to bypass the detection."
<OverTheHillAndFa> is down at the comment fields
<didrocks> well, I pointed the bug so that you read it :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> great
<OverTheHillAndFa> thanks ill try that
<nhaines> didrocks: it *is* a bit of a chore to go through all the "me too!"s and the technical stuff.  :)
<didrocks> that should work if you ensure to use the "ubuntu" session
<didrocks> nhaines: yeah, I know, but when someone point the right bug report, making the effort to read it is a first step ;)
<didrocks> still hope that nvidia didn't recommend the 270 driver for those cards…
<OverTheHillAndFa> ill try to logout/login now to see
<nhaines> didrocks: I'm not saying he shouldn't try, just that it'd be pretty easy for a non-technical user to miss your comment among all the others.
<nhaines> OverTheHillAndFa: good luck!  :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> tnx
<didrocks> nhaines: that one should be maybe somewhere on askubuntu.com, right
<didrocks> jcastro: up to that? :) (or maybe tomorrow)
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> works
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: so? :-)
<nhaines> didrocks: donno, if he read the page and said "I can't find the workaround", well.... :)
<didrocks> yeah \o/
<jcastro> didrocks: knee deep in UDS scheduling
<nhaines> OverTheHillAndFa: yay!  :D
<OverTheHillAndFa> good good
<jcastro> nhaines: sounds like a good way to earn some rep!
<OverTheHillAndFa> thanks
<nhaines> jcastro: haha, maybe.  :)
<didrocks> nhaines: can you ask the question? then I'll answer ;)
<OverTheHillAndFa> not super responsive though :P
<didrocks> not sure if I can do both
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: yeah, this is the hardware/driver issue…
<didrocks> hence the blacklist :)
<didrocks> but still better than with 270 where it freezes at login
<nhaines> didrocks: lol
<jcastro> if it's too slow there's always unity 2d
<jcastro> nhaines: seriously, do it!
<OverTheHillAndFa> sure thing :)
<didrocks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37629/geforce-go-7400-blacklisted-can-i-still-run-unity
<didrocks> should rename the title in 7300/7400
<jcastro> on it
<didrocks> jcastro: you rock dude!
<didrocks> I'm answering
<jcastro> didrocks: ok, done, just answer it and we'll be good to go
<nhaines> jcastro: I was starting to write it up.  Did we find a good one?  :)
<jcastro> didrocks: also, make sure your specs are in. :)
<didrocks> jcastro: they are, always up to date! :-)
<jcastro> my man
<didrocks> jcastro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37629/geforce-go-7300-7400-blacklisted-can-i-still-run-unity/37686#37686
<OverTheHillAndFa> +1
<OverTheHillAndFa> ;)
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: I'm curious, how slow is it? still usable?
<OverTheHillAndFa> hi.. yes it is usable
<OverTheHillAndFa> sometimes it is fast some times slower
<OverTheHillAndFa> but not hoplessly
<OverTheHillAndFa> i have a lenovo 300 n200
<OverTheHillAndFa> 3000 n200
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: ok, nice to know, we'll probably discuss if we can manually remove the "270" compatibility or discuss with nvidia for that
<OverTheHillAndFa> i have not done a complete reboot either.just logged out/in. maybe it help further to do a complete reboot
<OverTheHillAndFa> ?
<didrocks> so that the user can shoot into their feet :)
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: it's fine, logout/login is enough :)
<OverTheHillAndFa> ok
<OverTheHillAndFa> 6-7 months ago in 10.10 i installed the newest driver from nvidia. probably a little older version than the 270 out now. it worked perfect until a kernel update from canonical. so i guess nvidia have done something with the very latest drivers that fck-up 7300 support
<OverTheHillAndFa> i dont know a little over my head :P
<didrocks> OverTheHillAndFa: right, that's why we need to discuss with them first :-)
<OverTheHillAndFa> i see. good luck to you. unity is great and here to stay. you do fine work. thanks for the help :o)
<didrocks> you're really welcome OverTheHillAndFa :-)
<didrocks> time for sleep, getting late there! /me waves goodnight
<OverTheHillAndFa> sleep well
<OverTheHillAndFa> :9
<dexter_> hi
<dexter_> i'm just curious, it looks like you guys are creating a new DE called unity, and i read in wikipedia you guys are gonna migrate from x windows. will you still have that useful middle mouse button click?
<dexter_> the one where you just select and middle click on any text field you wish to paste rather than using right click then menu or ctrl+c, select then ctrl+v
<roninveracity> I am very impressed by the new Unity GUI--it's a bold move.  However, >    there is one glaring oversight, from the point of view of someone >    who uses Ubuntu for professional programming work.  I frequently >    want to have more than a dozen emacs windows open as I'm writing >    code.  In classic Ubuntu, I could easily choose which one I want >    from the name of the file in the bottom task bar, but this does not >    
<nhaines> I agree, that's a glaring issue, unfortunately.  Fortunately it may just be an edge case.
<jamalta> if a bug reported against unity is actually in the nux codebase, should i add nux to the project?
<jamalta> add to the bug* ... not project sorry
<jamalta> Well, I went ahead and added nux, hope that is ok :)
#ayatana 2011-04-29
<FloatingGoat> is there a command to open the unity dash? in unity 2D?
<Mikaze> Greetings...
<OchoZero9> is this channel about unity in ubuntu
<ion> See topic.
<Slimcea_boy> Am I correctly reading here that Unity wants up to 1.7GB video memory on Intel graphics? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/UnityHardwareRequirements
<RAOF> No; that's the characteristics of the recommended Intel GPU.
<Slimcea_boy> OK, so how much /does/ it want?
<RAOF> Some.  It depends on how many windows you feel like opening.
<RAOF> And what resolution you want to run at, etc.
<hyperair> yay indicators. in maverick, libindicate leaked horrible
<hyperair> in unity, the main cause of leakage seems to be indicators again
<hyperair> s/horrible/horribly
<didrocks> good morning
<gnumdk> agateau: here ?
<MacSlow> hi there everybody
<axle> hey, I already wrote a question in Ask Ubuntu: http://bit.ly/kgCZE3
<axle> Any help? The last commenter said I should maybe file it as a bug, where should I do so?
<christip> axle: I think you should file the bug there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+filebug
<didrocks> axle: this seems rather a nvidia bug, so run "ubuntu-bug nvidia-current" please
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> suppport-test gives me unity not supported but it can run mixed with gnome-panel (unity --replace) that kind of funny
<didrocks> zniavre: your card is blacklisted as we already discussed :)
<didrocks> and yeah, if you force unity to run, it tries to run, but gnome-panel was already launched in the fallback mode
<datenshi> replace /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test with symlink to /bin/true should help :)
<didrocks> datenshi: until next nux upload :)
<didrocks> we blacklisted some cards for a reason, zniavre's case is a very slow unity with the nvidia driver :-)
<datenshi> some people love to eat cactuses, they cry but eat them :)
<zniavre> ok
<didrocks> yeah, but don't report bugs then :-)
<didrocks> zniavre: if you want to force it properly, I explained it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37629/geforce-go-7300-7400-blacklisted-can-i-still-run-unity/37686#37686
<zniavre> etc/environement thingy ?
<didrocks> yeah, the one I pointed the other day
<zniavre> ok do not want to force something who does not work
<zniavre> thank you
<didrocks> you're welcome, we are talking with nvidia about that issue (maybe that will take some weeks though) :)
<zniavre> \o/
 * didrocks wonders if we should hook up unity_support_test in the "unity" binary
<zniavre> it maybe solved the gnome-issue also
<didrocks> it's not an issue, you are in a session type with some required components
<didrocks> and you start another shell
<didrocks> gnome-session wasn't designed for that, unfortunately
<zniavre> gnome-shell issue ***
<didrocks> there is no easy way to fix this :/
<didrocks> if you are interested, I posted about this a while ago
<didrocks> one sec
<zniavre> i am yes  :o)
<zniavre> by the way thank you for all your works you and all devs this is great version
<datenshi> in global dash results always shown using UnityDefaultRenderer - is this by design or it's a bug?
<didrocks> datenshi: this is by design
<didrocks> zniavre: thanks :) one sec, I'm with a mouse grab issue, brb
<zniavre> haha
<didrocks> zniavre: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2010-November/002689.html
<Omega> Good job everyone :)
<jcastro> didrocks: popey is seeing this question alot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37987/how-do-you-navigate-without-a-windows-key
<gnumdk> Hello
<gnumdk> in appmenu-gtk dev in the place ?
<didrocks> jcastro: ok, I'm answering it
<didrocks> jcastro: not tested though :)
<jcastro> it's ok, that's why we have edit buttons. :p
<didrocks> jcastro: answered and tested (should work for every config as I didn't hardcoded the key in the code)
<popey> nice one
<jcastro> you're amazing
<popey> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> popey: yw :-)
<jcastro> I am outta votes for the day already, heh
<didrocks> heh :-)
<popey> "You can accept an answer in 9 minutes" apparently
<didrocks> seems that it still didn't pick my picture for gravatar
<didrocks> from*
<popey> gravatar scares me
<popey> i signed up for some iphone testing website and my face appeared, alarming! :D
<didrocks> popey: ahah :-)
<jcastro> didrocks: the field says the key is to "show the launcher"
<jcastro> but it also replaces all the super functionality right?
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, basically switching all <super> related action to the new key
<didrocks> I should rename the option in O
<jcastro> I added a screenshot
<jcastro> shutter is so amazing with the quicklists
<didrocks> jcastro: seems you want to convert me to this web 2.0 thing? :-)
<marc_> Hallo
<marc_> jemand da
<somename> hello! quick question: are this linked DLLs enough for compiling mono appindicators? gmcs -r:Mono.Posix -pkg:gtk-sharp-2.0 -pkg:appindicator-sharp-0.1 -out:... ...
<somename> or is there a documentation or any info (besides the simple examples) for appindicator c#-bindings?
<quasi_> hi, how do you change the font's color in the top bar ?
<Hugo007> hello alll
<Hugo007> how can I remove the unity
<Hugo007> this new is horrible
<soreau> What the hell is going on with this natty? I open sound-preferences from gnome-panel and it automatically starts a terminal with orca. I close the terminal and it reopens itself! How can I stop this from happening??
<mikebeecham> hey guys...is this where I can get help with 'ccsm' in Unity?
<mikebeecham> simple questions...I promise!!
<ashleygreer> hi
<lordalpha1> the user interface is very space inefficient in the latest release.
<lordalpha1> it really can be improved
<isibilir> hi everybody
<spikeb> hi
<isibilir> i install ubuntu 11.04 today
<isibilir> but i have nvidia 8400gs vga
<isibilir> not work
<isibilir> i dont find driver
<isibilir> how can i use unity
<isibilir> and how can i install nvidia 8400gs driver
<spikeb> gotta install the driver first. run "additional drivers" from the system - adminstration menu
<isibilir> i try but don't open
<spikeb> hmm
<isibilir> dont work sorry
<isibilir> i find ubuntu software center a diffrent additional drivers
<isibilir> and i install
<isibilir> but my system is same
<isibilir> dont work
<isibilir> vga
<spikeb> hmm, i'm not sure. perhaps #ubuntu can help more.
<isibilir> thx
<isibilir> spikeb
<somename> hello! how do i rebuild an app indicator menu on click?
<danyR> smspillaz: ping? just a quick question
<danyR> smspillaz: ping? just a quick question
<eminentsedition> Ok unity sucks
<eminentsedition> WTH where you thinking
<eminentsedition> This is a good OS for a phone.
<eminentsedition> Can I get my Menu back and my taskbar
<jamalta> I guess people don't realize that there's a "Ubuntu Classic" option...
 * jamalta sighs
<nhaines> jamalta: if it makes you feel any better, I think Unity would be a terrible OS for a phone.
<jamalta> nhaines: I agree...
<jamalta> I actually really like Unity though.
<hicham> unity is nice
<nhaines> jamalta: oh, I really love Unity.  :)
#ayatana 2011-04-30
<Ranger149> Ubuntu 11.04, all the windows Flash, like they disapear, and when the  mouse goes over them some of the application shows up
<Ranger149> any ideas on how to fix...?
<sumyunguy> I am on 10.10 desktop, how do I install unity...do I install netbook edition?
<MaMaGoody> hi
<MaMaGoody> what does ayatana mean?
<spikeb> Āyatana (Pāli; Sanskrit) is the Buddhist term for a "sense base" or "sense sphere."
<MaMaGoody> anyway, I have a question. how do I get my x11 app to control the menu?
<MaMaGoody> spikeb: thanks, was wondering if it was that word, i am learning pali a bit.
<spikeb> MaMaGoody, cool :)
<MaMaGoody> I want to make a toolkit to have the same style top edge menu.
<MaMaGoody> where could I start taking a look?
<MaMaGoody> :)
<spikeb> good question. over my head. anyone else know?
<MaMaGoody> can wait :)
<MaMaGoody> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu
<MaMaGoody> I guess I could start from that.
<MaMaGoody> thanks.
<george_e> I have a question regarding AppIndicators.
<george_e> I'm using the Python module and I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/kVPYS3w2
<george_e> I have a menu with a quit item that calls 'gtk.main_quit()'.
<george_e> That's when the above error gets shown.
<george_e> Ah, I see what happened... it seems like there were somehow two instances of the class being created.
<j1855> any help here?
<trihope> having problems with unity caused by ccsm, is anybody available to help?
<trihope> problem with setting default web browser, it asks me everytime
<zniavre> good afternnon
<zniavre> if i want to theme a bit unity i hav to recompile it but do i need to recompile all dep too ? nux/unity/compiz ?
<hicham> what is the package containing the workspace switcher ?
<zniavre> i m not sure but i ll see it in unity-place-applications no ?
<Cybertr0n> how do I remove Unity for the previous desktop session?
<alex_> is there a way to see the application menu when a window is active? it's only visible through a mouse-over
<ion> Hit alt
<baxx> is unity considered "the way forward" for ubuntu, if so when will "classic" support be dropped?
<alex_> ahh, thanks! but it's not possible to show it everytime?
<hicham> i think removing indicator-application should do the trick
<lilHermit> hi does anyone known how to start unity over x11?
<soreau> http://www13.speedyshare.com/files/28218025/download/Screenshot.png http://www13.speedyshare.com/files/28218026/download/Screenshot-1.png http://www11.speedyshare.com/files/28218270/download/Screenshot-2.png
<lilHermit> hi does anyone known how to start unity over x11?
<trihope> i'm having a problem with my panel getting scrambled everytime i access ccsm? does anybody have this problem and is there a solution?
<nmurphy> Im trying to write a Lens in python and am getting some "dee-CRITICAL Internal error"s  in DeeSequenceModel, is this the right place to ask whats going wrong?
<mam8cc> So... Idk if theres a format to how I should ask for help so...  I installed the Unity update 11.04 (I believe) and I got a hardware error, and haven't been able to choose the new desktop format.
<mam8cc> Maybe I'm missing a package or something, but I haven't been able to find anything by googling.
<hicham> hi kenvandine
<ToWaRR> hi
<ToWaRR> anybody here?
<hicham> just ask
<ToWaRR> i have short question
<ToWaRR> what is requirements for ubuntu 11.04?
<ToWaRR> i cant find on internet
<spikeb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes/#System%20Requirements
<ToWaRR> thnx.
<ToWaRR> but i saw that but ubuntu says that my hardware is not good enough for natty so i need use classic ubuntu?
<hicham> depends on your graphics card
<ToWaRR> geforce 4
<hicham> were you using compiz before ?
<ToWaRR> noup :) sry i am new with linux
<hicham> ok
<ToWaRR> what is minimum graphic card needed? so i can buy it. is ati 9600 enough?
<ToWaRR> ?
<spikeb> an ati 9600 should work
<Daekdroom> ToWaRR, which GeForce 4 model?
<Daekdroom> That can be a jurassic GeForce MX440 or a brand new GTS4xx in my point of view
<Daekdroom> Sometimes all you're lacking is the driver.
<Daekdroom> (well, the driver shipped by default for nvidia cards does not support any 3D)
<ToWaRR> mx440 agp 8
<ToWaRR> at the start it says that my hardware is not good enough
<ToWaRR> so i need to use classic
<ToWaRR> but i would like to use full potencial of 11.04
<ToWaRR> btw. when i install driver for my gf4, after restrat ubuntu dont start
<Daekdroom> Somewhere under the System menu there is a "Hardware Drivers" app, does it display any driver for you card?
<ToWaRR> yes
<ToWaRR> like i said when i install driver then nothing works. ubuntu want start
<ToWaRR> thnx. for your time
<ToWaRR> must go
<hicham> what is the package for the keyboard indicator ?
#ayatana 2011-05-01
<trihope> how do you open another browser window from the launcher icon once you already have one open?
<XakeR> Why should you use interface unity? he is not comfortable?
<XakeR> whatever one may say
<abd_> unity is bad
<abd_> i will use gnome
<abd_> it worth nothing
<abd_> shame for ubuntu
<abd_> shame for ubuntu to use unity
<Omega> trihope: middle click on it or right click and select new window
<trihope> Omega: middle click works. Thanks. The right click only gives me limited options, such as keep on launcher, quit, or select the browser that is already open
<Omega> Are you using Firefox?
<Omega> Firefox has a New Window option available when you right click.
<JanC> does anybody know if the Dash supports soft-hyphens properly?  ☺
<trihope> oops sorry, I'm using chrome. no new window option
<Omega> Ah, yes, chrome doesn't have a quicklist.
<Luis_> hi
<Luis_> ?
<Luis_> anyone on the chat?
<sahil> hello
<sahil> my unity crashed ny help
<LLStarks> hi, how do i reset unity hotkeys? i've been asking for the past week how to get super+d back and nobody wants to help.
<LLStarks> D:
<thumper> ok... how do I restart the sound indicator?
<thumper> it isn't recognising my usb logitech headset
<thumper> lsusb says it is there
<LLStarks> ;_;
<LLStarks> nobody cares about the little people
<LLStarks> the developer liaisons who take the plunge
<coz_>  by the way ,,, good day all  :)
<ZeXx86> Can anybody answer the question http://askubuntu.com/questions/25785/can-auto-hide-for-the-application-menu-be-turned-off-in-unity/38794#38794 ?
<amirhoshangi> hi guys
<amirhoshangi> i use system monitor applets in gnome panel. but no way to add it on unity
<amirhoshangi> any solution ?
<amirhoshangi> :)
<amirhoshangi> :-(
<amirhoshangi> what an active channel !!!!
<somename> hello! does "Gtk.RadioMenuItem" have an event which will only be triggered when an item was activated?
<somename> "RadioMenuItem.Active" is also triggered when the item is deactivated...
<somename> i meant "RadioMenuItem.Activated"
<Omega> somename: You might have better luck asking on irc://irc.gnome.org/gtk+
<somename> thx Omega
<luigidg85> Hello everyone!
<luigidg85> Someone knows hot to submit some suggestions about unity
<luigidg85> ?
<User_007> Hello, i have just installed Ubuntu Natty amd64, and it comes with Unity. I heard it's possible to use some indicator applets, like cpufreq on unity
<User_007> i tried to install some of them (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/) but even installed it don't appear near thr clock
<User_007> (please help)
<mainerror> User_007, you probably have to start it first, click on the applications lens and search for the name of that indicator, then start it
<User_007> cool
<User_007> mainerror: how to open it everytime i start unity?
<polter> the ayatana scrollbars doesn't seem to work with the contact-picture-dialog-thingy in emesene.. is this a confirmed bug? I've been searching Launchpad and haven't found anything
<backdating_to_10> Unity: the worst possible choice you could make
<backdating_to_10> Thanks!
